# Waiting for uevents to be processed ...

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mein System auch einer m2 SSD installiert, leider jedoch verzögert udev den Systemstart um fast eine ganze Minute:

```
udev               | * Starting udev ...

 [ ok ]

udev               | * Generating a rule to create a /dev/root symlink ...

 [ ok ]

udev               | * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

 [ ok ]

udev               | * Waiting for uevents to be processed ...

fsck               |udev-trigger       | *  * fsck: waiting for udev (50 seconds)udev-trigger: waiting for udev (50 seconds)

root               | * root: waiting for udev (50 seconds)

fsck               | * fsck: waiting for udev (41 seconds)

udev-trigger       | * udev-trigger: waiting for udev (41 seconds)

root               | * root: waiting for udev (41 seconds)

fsck               | * fsck: waiting for udev (32 seconds)

udev-trigger       | * udev-trigger: waiting for udev (32 seconds)

root               | * root: waiting for udev (32 seconds)

fsck               | * fsck: waiting for udev (23 seconds)

udev-trigger       | * udev-trigger: waiting for udev (23 seconds)

root               | * root: waiting for udev (23 seconds)

fsck               | * fsck: waiting for udev (14 seconds)

udev-trigger       | * udev-trigger: waiting for udev (14 seconds)

root               | * root: waiting for udev (14 seconds)

fsck               | * fsck: waiting for udev (5 seconds)

udev-trigger       | * udev-trigger: waiting for udev (5 seconds)

root               | * root: waiting for udev (5 seconds)

fsck               | * fsck: timed out waiting for udev

udev-trigger       | * udev-trigger: timed out waiting for udev

udev-trigger       | * ERROR: cannot start udev-trigger as udev would not start

root               | * root: timed out waiting for udev

fsck               | * Checking local filesystems  ...

fsck               |/dev/nvme0n1p3: sauber, 1643148/13950976 Dateien, 16394106/55773696 Blcke

fsck               |/dev/nvme0n1p1: sauber, 509/32768 Dateien, 35926/131072 Blcke

fsck               |/sbin/fsck.xfs: XFS file system.

 [ ok ]

```

Hat Jemand eine Idee, wo ich da mit Suchen anfangen kann?

----------

## 3PO

Bin ich wirklich der Einzige, der dieses Problem hat?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hm ja, tritt vermutlich auch eher meist nur mit brandaktueller oder/und exotischer Hardware auf :-/

```
# Run udevd --debug and write output to /run/udevdebug.log

# Should not be kept on as it fills diskspace slowly

#udev_debug="YES"
```

 ^ Schau mal ob damit eventuell was hilfreiches herauskommt :)

----------

## 3PO

So langsam glaube ich an Voodoo.....   :Laughing: 

Ich habe "udev_debug" aktiviert und nun bootet die Kiste ohne zu nörgeln anstandslos durch.

Die "/run/udevdebug.log" wird zwar angelegt, bleibt aber leer.

Irgendwie schon seltsam, aber wenn der Fehler damit behoben ist, soll es mir recht sein.  :Wink: 

----------

